# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  3Bdrm 60's Asbestos to Weatherboard reno

## mugatu

Hi, I thought I'd post our 3brm reno. Originally a 60's Asbestos house with very minimal done to it over the years. We're nearly there and just the kitchen benchtops and a few other finishing bits remain so we can enjoy it. It's a few hours from our house so we've done alot in the limited time we have had there over the last 5 months.  
First part was removing the asbestos and weatherboarding the outside. So had the asbestos professionally removed (about $4,600 Inc), put insulation in, wrapped and weatherboard. Boards were pre-primed but advised to prime coat again then two coats of paint. Boards were also gap filled which looks great done that way.

----------


## OBBob

Good job! What were they thinking with that original cladding ... 60s ... ha ha,  you must be happy with how much better the weatherboards look? It's probably significantly warmer I expect too.

----------


## mugatu

Definitely warmer with some insulation! Boards took us a weekend to put on and yes looks awesome compared to the purple and yellow paint scheme. Should have seen the inside it had a lite baby puke blue single coat over dark purple and mustard yellow. More pics to come....

----------


## ChocDog

Looking much better!

----------


## mugatu

So this was a room that was external and rotting away. Plan is to put a big day bed/couch thing internally as it gets the winter sun on that side. Re purposed the stairs for a better entry to the back garden. 
Plastering internally is just being finished and still to be painted outside and in.

----------


## mugatu

Last ones for today. Kitchen and pantry. We picked up a second hand kitchen that was very well built off eBay for $1,000 including overheads and big pantry, just waiting for the stone and cabinetry company to install the Caeserstone. Was actually hard to get this bit done as stone guy needs the proper templates etc installed and that part is quite small for a kitchen company to do.   
Some of the ebay cabinets  
Wall taken out and support beam installed, 900mm oven picked up second hand for $500.00   
Painted, old light removed, bullnose skirts replaced and painted and and new plumbing and electrics. We're turning the bench in to a big L shaped top and breakfast bar.

----------


## mugatu

Guess it's time to update this, we're nearly finished and should be able to enjoy it for summer.

----------


## mugatu



----------


## mugatu

Outdoor shower just cold and screen over the paving to block the neighbors shed. Just need to stain the screens. Also day bed and bench seat has foam now and last bit so we can finish. Hate those brown pavers and need to figure out what to do with that next.

----------


## aco3n

Hi Mugatu, looking really nice there!  
I'm planning to remove asbestos cladding as well sometime this year. Do you mind to share contact details for the asbestos removal company?  
Thanks you in advance!

----------


## InsaneAsylum

great transformation. i'm guessing this down the mornington peninsula somewhere? 60's fibro shack + outdoor shower you put in kind of suggests that.

----------

